

Delete Facebook - A Reason to Hope - grovulent
http://www.google.com/trends?q=delete+facebook&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1

======
grovulent
Of course - the following shows what this trend is up against... but still...
it's a start:

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=delete+facebook,+facebook&...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=delete+facebook,+facebook&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

------
avree
Or maybe Facebook is just gaining more and more ground, resulting in more
people wanting to delete their Facebooks? The numbers of Facebook users are
growing.

~~~
grovulent
Well - I did say 'hope' - as opposed to 'cry victory'.

